# Chips For Fuel Mileage



## Chevman (Oct 16, 2004)

Has anyone heard of or used a chip to increase fuel mileage, chevy dealer told me to go to Jetchip.com , there supposed to give you 5 to 10 miles more per gallon, wondering if it's true or just a crook of sh&t.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Post this on lawn site you might get some more info


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Gas or diesel.....?????? gas- BULL!!!!!! DIesel.... possible 

I have a bullydog chip in my 6.0...i saw maybe 1 better, thats all
Put a bullydog in a duramax and many guys are seeing 23-24 mpg!!!!!! (2001-2004 only, 2005 and newer have too much emmision stuff so they dont do as good)

Any questions? Post them, I am the chip guy at the local auto parts store, so I know most everything about them! 

AND DONT BUY A JET CHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are a rip, theere are much better chips for the money!


----------



## Chevman (Oct 16, 2004)

It is a 04 2500HD with the 6.0 Gas, so you say for the gas model it is bull, the thing that cracks me up is the factorys can make these trucks get a lot better mileage than 11 per gallon, I swear that the auto makers and the oil companys along with the government are all the same company, they all talk about the economy and how we are using up all of our resources but they still make these trucks and cars with crappy fuel mileage. I know it is a truck but come on, with all the technology today and this is the best they can do, I don't buy it, Thanks


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There is a site called thedieselplace.com. There is a ton of info for the Duramax. From what I read, on average the best fuel economy might be 1-2 mpg better. The gas trucks are hard on fuel and there is not much to do to fix that except sell it and buy a diesel.payup


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*NOt kiddign*

You put a bullydog rapid power loader in a 2001-2004 duramax you will get 22+ mpg at 70 mph....seen it time and time again....

I don't nessacarely disagree with you on the gm and oil companies theroy, but I would think that SOMEBODY would be able to make a chip to fix that. Hm, who knows!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

firstclasslawn said:


> You put a bullydog rapid power loader in a 2001-2004 duramax you will get 22+ mpg at 70 mph....seen it time and time again....
> 
> I don't nessacarely disagree with you on the gm and oil companies theroy, but I would think that SOMEBODY would be able to make a chip to fix that. Hm, who knows!


You peaked my interest with your knowledge on chips. What might be a chip option for improved mileage while maintaining driveability for a '97 5.7L k3500? Thanks!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Gas Vs Diesel*

The problem is gas vs diesel.....I have a chip in my GAS truck....my mileage did little to nothing, but throttle response and power and a HUGE difference....If you are going to chip a gas truck you almost have to buy a bullydog powerpup....it gives gas trucks up to 50hp better....ALL other brands do 15-25 hp for gas trucks.... i dont have one in my 5.7, only in my 6.0 so i dont know what it does in the 5.7. ....I do think that you would be happy with the power gains and if you aren't, bullydog offers a 30day money back guarentee! check them out www.bullydog.com

and heres the chip for your truck and the one that i have in my 03 6.0
http://www.bullydog.com/shopping/pg...hiscat=91&frompage=ef7da766d7&page_num=1&=SID

any more questions??? ask um

NOTE: THE HUGE MILEAGE INCREASES ARE ONLY SEEN ON DIESEL TRUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Chevman said:


> It is a 04 2500HD with the 6.0 Gas, so you say for the gas model it is bull, the thing that cracks me up is the factorys can make these trucks get a lot better mileage than 11 per gallon, I swear that the auto makers and the oil company's along with the government are all the same company, they all talk about the economy and how we are using up all of our resources but they still make these trucks and cars with crappy fuel mileage. I know it is a truck but come on, with all the technology today and this is the best they can do, I don't buy it, Thanks


Chip is a term used for pre OBD2 gas engine vehicles (1995). For your 04 you need a tune. Send your PCM to a tuner or have the tuner tune a different one and send it back to you. (you then have a spare).
In the GM PCM is a program called lean cruise mode. This was GMs way to enable the trucks to get better gas mileage. Problem comes with an increase in NOx emissions. It is turned off in all stock PCMs for emission reasons. A tuner can turn it on and alter the parameters of its operation.
I got a tune last year. Mostly for the great throttle response by eliminating the torque management. I also noticed a jump from 12.2 mpg (on DIC) to 13.4


----------



## vgodenwa (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm new.

Do they have a programmer that eliminates torque management and the top speed limiter, and firms up the transmission shifts without trying to increase timing to raise HP and thus needing premium unleaded???
I don't need more than 300 HP (stock), but I need to get rid of the above while burning regular unleaded.
I know this can be done by a custom programmer.
I was wondering if one of the off the shelf programmers was set up this way?

Thanks in advance.

Von Odenwald
2001 Silverado 2500 (light duty) 4X4 4L80E


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

Chevman said:


> Has anyone heard of or used a chip to increase fuel mileage, chevy dealer told me to go to Jetchip.com , there supposed to give you 5 to 10 miles more per gallon, wondering if it's true or just a crook of sh&t.


Don't you think that if simply changing the computer software could boost gas mileage by 10 (or even 2) MPG, that the auto manufacturers would already have done it?

Oh, wait, it's a conspiracy with Big Oil...

This BS about magic methods for increasing gas mileage comes out every time there's a spike in gas prices, starting with the wire mesh carb spacers in 1973 during the first "oil crisis". What's the matter? Isn't anyone else here old enough to remember that?

By the way, are you sure that isn't 5-10 PERCENT?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

com 'on now. Who hasn't tried the 'tornado', 'fuel magnets' or the 'evaporizer'. 

You use to be able to do a patent search of the 100 mpg carburator. Gas company bought that up. But, you could build one from various spec's on the net. Problem is it only works on very non-computer, non-sensor controlled vechicels.

Even the hybrid's really do not do much better if at all. Remember the geo metro got some 56 mpg's - nothing else touchs it today. Can't believe they can not design a truck with twice the mpg.

$99 buck a tank simply kills.


----------



## Jgrub75 (Feb 16, 2006)

I am pritty sure the chip makes the DIC lie to you so hand calculate the milage.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

First of all, I don't trust the DIC readout for mileage. Neither do most of the diesel guys. Put a tune on a diesel and the DIC can give you wrong readings. Tires are another thing. Many people run 265's or larger and that has an effect on the mileage reading also. Speedo is another issue. I have found that my truck (04 6.0 HD) ran a little fast on the speedo with stock tires and with 265's brought it a little closer to reality. 

With that being said, I've tried a few different tunes on my truck and have come to a few conclusions. First, no matter what I did, I put the stock factory PCM on the shelf for emergencies. Second, I tried a "hot tune" that needed 93 octane. Although it claimed 2-4 mpgs more, I really could only see 1 or 2. To me it wasn't worth the premium fuel every week. It did wake the truck up with the removal of the torque management but I got sick of the hard shifts after awhile. It was also pinging on the top end. And the PCM got me stuck twice because it crapped out. (Lucky I had the stock one  )

I now have a Wait 4 Me 87-89 dual fuel tune and doing some tests on it. So far It feels a bit smoother than the stock one and has some more pep in the 2000 rpm range. I'm still not done with the mileage test. I will post as soon as I am. As for price, A PCM with the tune delivered to my door was 157.50. Good price right there.

As far as the handheld programmers, they have come a long way, and there are some that can adjust the torque management such as the Predator. However if you do go with a handheld, I would get another PCM to play with and leave the stock one on the shelf.

Pardon the pun, but your mileage may vary......


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

vgodenwa said:


> Hi, I'm new.
> 
> Do they have a programmer that eliminates torque management and the top speed limiter, and firms up the transmission shifts without trying to increase timing to raise HP and thus needing premium unleaded???
> I don't need more than 300 HP (stock), but I need to get rid of the above while burning regular unleaded.
> ...


YES YES YES YES
The bullydog programmer I have has the ablilty to do all you want. You don't have to increase the power level....theres three settings off, towing, or high performance. I have mine set all the way up and LOVE IT! I can drag a 12,000 lb trailer at 75 with NO ISSUES! Also, you can adjust the shift firmness. (also, three settings. i put mine on tow setting and it hits Nicely, not to hard not to much slip) and change the shift points. (i didn;'t do this because the harder firmness seemed enough to me). THe top speed is removable (yes i checked an have had my truck over 110!) you can also reprogram the computer for different tire sizes and axle rations (i have bigger tires so i did this too). 
With it all the way up on power, I have to run premium and then get NO PING. With midgrade i get very minor ping, but NO increase in mileage. Hand calculated, I am seeing 1-2 mpg better on premium. Factored out, its is equal. Chip in with premium. or chip out with regular. BUT I GET TONS MORE POWER! To this day, (after 7 months) there is Nothing about this programmer i dont like. My truck actually had to go into the shop a frew days ago, and therefore i had to put the truck back to stock, and IT SUCKED! YOu have to push the gas pedel so much more.! Good luck boys, my vote is for the Bullydog gas powerpup! 
any questions, feel free to call 616 437-0507
- jon


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

First Class Lawn.....you can maybe help me out...I have a 04 F-250 6.0 Powerstroke and it is all stock right now. What I want to do is add a chip, guages, new air intake, and MBRP exhaust from the turbo back. What chip o combination of products will get me where I wanna be? Thanks for any help.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

POPO4995 said:


> First Class Lawn.....you can maybe help me out...I have a 04 F-250 6.0 Powerstroke and it is all stock right now. What I want to do is add a chip, guages, new air intake, and MBRP exhaust from the turbo back. What chip o combination of products will get me where I wanna be? Thanks for any help.


Chip- Theres gonna be two incredeble ways you can go with your truck
edge or bullydog

The edge attitude with Platinum. edition Juice monitor would be 981.00 plus tax. Expensive yes, but it is also the most advanced chip available for your truck. will add 100hp over stock. a little tougher to hookup beucase you have to hook in wireing harnesses, but still not tough. 2 hours and it would be done easily. After that, it would probably only take you a half hour. What is platinum edition you ask.. It adds everything. Here are a few of the things it can do
- recalculate for tire size
- tells what gear your in
- intake temps
- exhaust temps
- oil temp
- tells in torque converter is locked up
- shows temp of air and barametric pressure
- and MANY more

If you arent interested in that many somewhat worthless features you can consider the bullydog tripple dog. $775.00 plus tax ADDS 115HP

http://www.bullydog.com/Ford_2006.php
Take a look at that page. Bullydog has an excellent website, whereas the edge one sucks!
you would get the second one on the page. Again it would replace gauges because the moniter would show EVERYTHING nessecary.

For the intake, a K&N intake is the best option for that truck. It adds 16hp and would be under $300

SOrry, have no knoledge of exhause systems!
hope this helps. Call if you want!
- jon
ps- I would recomend the bullydog because of customer service, but both can do great things to your truck

Edge, more fancy readings and features,
bullydog, all the nessacary stuff, cheaper, and more power!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I went from averaging 230 miles on a tank with my 04 8.1 to over 290 miles/tank with a Westers tune on my PCM. That's only about 2 m/gal difference, but I paid for the cost of the tune in a couple months with the $$'s saved in gas, plus the truck is more responsive.

Bill


----------



## Bikes and Guns (Aug 11, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> YES YES YES YES
> The bullydog programmer I have has the ablilty to do all you want. You don't have to increase the power level....theres three settings off, towing, or high performance. I have mine set all the way up and LOVE IT! I can drag a 12,000 lb trailer at 75 with NO ISSUES! Also, you can adjust the shift firmness. (also, three settings. i put mine on tow setting and it hits Nicely, not to hard not to much slip) and change the shift points. (i didn;'t do this because the harder firmness seemed enough to me). THe top speed is removable (yes i checked an have had my truck over 110!) you can also reprogram the computer for different tire sizes and axle rations (i have bigger tires so i did this too).
> With it all the way up on power, I have to run premium and then get NO PING. With midgrade i get very minor ping, but NO increase in mileage. Hand calculated, I am seeing 1-2 mpg better on premium. Factored out, its is equal. Chip in with premium. or chip out with regular. BUT I GET TONS MORE POWER! To this day, (after 7 months) there is Nothing about this programmer i dont like. My truck actually had to go into the shop a frew days ago, and therefore i had to put the truck back to stock, and IT SUCKED! YOu have to push the gas pedel so much more.! Good luck boys, my vote is for the Bullydog gas powerpup!
> any questions, feel free to call 616 437-0507
> - jon


Would there much of a benefit putting this programmer in a 2500HD with the manual tranny?


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Bikes and Guns said:


> Would there much of a benefit putting this programmer in a 2500HD with the manual tranny?


with a gas or diesel ? Yes, it will definentally give more power either way!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

www.westersgarage.com


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

bump to top


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a tune from www.wait4meperformance.com in my truck. $157 and they send you a new PCM. I get 16 highway unloaded doing 74 mph. The truck is night and day difference power wise and firmer shifts. I've been very happy with the power and get a little added gas mileage. Woke up the 6.0. Would highly recommend to any 6.0 gas engines, they are a DOG stock!

Go to www.gm-trucks.com to read more about tunes and junk.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been watching this post.. funny.. look at my signature....

Hand calulate is only way to know for sure.. I do get better mileage but it totally depends on how you drive it. .I know about first hand. 55 will get you the best millage 70 is no way as good. 85 is bad..


As for power.. all I can say is WOW.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

firstclasslawn said:


> Gas or diesel.....?????? gas- BULL!!!!!! DIesel.... possible
> 
> I have a bullydog chip in my 6.0...i saw maybe 1 better, thats all
> Put a bullydog in a duramax and many guys are seeing 23-24 mpg!!!!!! (2001-2004 only, 2005 and newer have too much emmision stuff so they dont do as good)
> ...


I just picked up a 1993 GMC, K3500 duel wheel dump, with a 350 and auto trany as a spare truck. Its a dog... Is there a chip that will help it out????
Thanks...


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

not that I know of...anything there may be would only do 15hp or so....you may want to look into a k&N gen II intake ...adds 10.00 hp to that moter and better mileage. in my 2003 the intake gave ME 2mpg.. . I'm not saying yours will increase that much. A friend has a 1994 suburban 350 he just put one on and says it feels much more powerful, no mileage repot yet, he just put it on 2 days ago.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good chip for a V10 Ford? Something that gives some more power and doesn't take away from the mileage or maybe increase it a little. How invasive are these chips. Do you have to drill into the dash or do permanent mods? I think it will void my warranty, but worth a shot to see what is out there for three years from now.


----------

